
A free, self-guided study program for software engineers in San Francisco - ozanonay
https://bradfieldcs.com/bsp/
======
sushiogoto
Recently took a month off in between jobs and took three of the classes
offered by Bradfield. Would've jumped on this opportunity if they were
offering it at the time!

------
jbenn
Finally, a Recurse Center in SF. How it doesn't already exist here is beyond
me.

~~~
jmlr
For those that don't know, Recurse Center[^1] is a self-directed, 12 or 6 week
free programming retreat in New York City. I'm currently enrolled, and my
batch is finishing this week. It's been a really good learning experience, and
I'd highly recommend it.

[^1]: [https://www.recurse.com/](https://www.recurse.com/)

------
luord
Something tells me that, in this, "software engineer" probably doesn't mean
the same thing it did in my university.

What would a person with a degree in CS (or related) get from this program?
Honest question.

------
bruno2223
Cool Ozanonay,

How the program works? I mean, there's any schedule, plans or lessons to
follow? Can you share some of the scope to give us an idea how the course
works? Tks!

------
sushid
What will the Skype interview consist of?

~~~
ozanonay
We'll just chat about your goals and interests. Depending on your background,
we may also talk through a technical problem.

------
aphextron
What's the catch?

~~~
jtth
You have to be rich enough to not need to work.

------
davidreiss
This is the second time I've seen this on hackernews in the past two weeks...

~~~
ozanonay
We only published it yesterday, but you may have seen something else, like a
blog post or our self-teaching guide teachyourselfcs.com

